# Kitchen Island Lighting Dilemma



## Skater Boy (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi! This is my first post. I kind of got myself into a home decorating quandry.

I live in a loft. I have been working on making a new larger kitchen island.My favorite lighting fixture is now too small and I want to keep it over the island;it is of sentimental value and there is no where else for it.

I have a modern look;the light is called Sputnik and has a wonderful story of how I got it .

I have figured out two options.
,
Move the current light over the middle of the new island and purchase two pendants - one for each side in matching chrome - something simple and dynamic. Perhaps a chrome cylinder or cone


The other option is to make an art installation out of it. Purchase two more lighting fixture from the same Sputnik family but with a slightly different look though in the same family and in contrasting size - hung at three different heights


Suggestions???


----------



## Wiredindallas (Nov 9, 2018)

I like your idea of similar fixtures hung different heights to keep it from looking like they were supposed to be the same. Perhaps the 2 new fixtures the same, simpler, and hung lower at the same height on each side.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Can you post a pic of the light and the area? 
It’s hard to give decorating and lighting advice
without seeing what you already have and want
to keep.


----------

